# MP's daughter died of diabetes complications



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2011)

Very sad. Some of you may have known Sian and remember when she passed away a few weeks ago 

The 24 year-old daughter of a Labour MP died in her Victoria flat of complications from her diabetes.

Sian Howarth, whose father is George Howarth, MP for Knowsley North and Sefton East in Liverpool, was found by her flatmate on September 27, after passing away in her sleep, Westminster Coroner's Court was told.

Sian, a teacher who was not working at the time of her death, had struggled to come to terms with her Type One diabetes, which was diagnosed in February 1999.

http://westminster.londoninformer.co.uk/2011/12/mps-daughter-died-of-diabetes.html


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 7, 2011)

Very sad


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2011)

so sad and such a waste of a young life


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2011)

You have to ask - W H Y ? - don't you.

Terribly sad.


----------



## koko (Dec 7, 2011)

This so sad my thoughts and condolences to her family, I am 24 and have type 1. What makes it so much worse is the utterly poor quality of diabetes care in this country.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 8, 2011)

24 years old is no age at all


----------

